# river etiquette



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate to say it but since Tuesday ( and I have fished everyday this week) I have had rude people come up and fish with in a rods length of me. Three times I have fought a fish down stream to come back to someone who has moved into my spot. I politely told them that was my spot and explained I just hooked a fish. One of the guys got super shitty about and started saying its a public river and it didn't matter that I was fighting a fish when I moved from my spot. All I am trying to say is please be respectful out on the river. I understand there are lots of new anglers on the river but plz give me some breathing room.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow.... crap for brains. These are just people with zero respect or courtesy for others. What a joke. I know at least when i go out, there is always a bag or something on the bank, clearly it'd look like a space is taken. You dont show up to a driving range and start your bucket of balls in someones booth. I dont get it  makes you wanna forget how to cast or fish and accidentally hook into a big one. All 275 pounds of one...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a 8wt fly rod with a weight forward line plus 10# leader and tie a size four Zonker or other streamer that you can hear passing through the air. You wil;l be able to tightly control your fish without moving as well as keep people away from you as the streamers fly by.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Get a 8wt fly rod with a weight forward line plus 10# leader and tie a size four Zonker or other streamer that you can hear passing through the air. You wil;l be able to tightly control your fish without moving as well as keep people away from you as the streamers fly by.


Good tips. Like where were all of these people in the middle of winter? I did start aggressively coughing when people started getting close but it only worked a few times lol


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Gee, that sounds like the Maumee to me. One of the main reasons I dont go there until May.
Wait for all the jerks to go home , then catch the Jacks and white bass


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Where were you fishing? I’ve travelled up to fish the run four times now and every time I’m super surprised by how nice and helpful the other guys on the river are. I normally expect rude and mean people but I’m always surprised by how great they are.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

You can't teach stupid. I'm sure there's normal, good people out there but steelhead season brings out the worst. That's one reason I try to fish non-popular water. I may not catch as many fish but I enjoy the day. In fact, I'm at my happiest during the summer. I can fish the northeast Ohio rivers for smallies and may not see another fisherman all day.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

garshark said:


> I hate to say it but since Tuesday ( and I have fished everyday this week) I have had rude people come up and fish with in a rods length of me. Three times I have fought a fish down stream to come back to someone who has moved into my spot. I politely told them that was my spot and explained I just hooked a fish. One of the guys got super shitty about and started saying its a public river and it didn't matter that I was fighting a fish when I moved from my spot. All I am trying to say is please be respectful out on the river. I understand there are lots of new anglers on the river but plz give me some breathing room.


If you're fishing near easy access or a popular spot, especially during the spring expect crowds and expect to deal with some incredibly stupid people. I don't like fishing around people because I'm impatient and in the past I've come close numerous times getting into a fight. I can't tolerate stupidity and rudeness. The best way to deal with crowds is explore. Perfect example was yesterday as I went out east and fished the upper stretches. I ran into one person and found plenty of water and fish. If there's one thing I've noticed is stupid people don't like to explore


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

Hold on there. I'm pretty stupid but I like to explore


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

stonen12 said:


> Where were you fishing? I’ve travelled up to fish the run four times now and every time I’m super surprised by how nice and helpful the other guys on the river are. I normally expect rude and mean people but I’m always surprised by how great they are.


I was fishing the rocky river. Most people are nice and friendly. If you are nice and ask questions I'll help you on the river. I have given out multiple flies I have tied to people on the river this week.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

garshark said:


> I was fishing the rocky river. Most people are nice and friendly. If you are nice and ask questions I'll help you on the river. I have given out multiple flies I have tied to people on the river this week.


I fished the grand and it’s feeder creeks and everyone was great! It was my first year doing it and everyone was a big help! Sorry you ran into some jerks, hopefully you run into some real nice folk this week! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if i have to move to land a fish real quick and someone comes up and tries to take my spot i go right back and stand right next to them and just keep fishing,.if it turns into something else then so be it but i dont play those games...


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

DarbyD said:


> Hold on there. I'm pretty stupid but I like to explore


Me too but I get lost a lot.


----------



## asiu118 (Jan 12, 2014)

I like to keep my distance


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is why I only fish in a kayak for steelhead nowhere close to anyone.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I can say for the most part, the steelhead crowd are decent people. I think the very real threat of having the rivers shut down over this whole social distancing requirement has put many on their best behavior. Even in years past, most have been respectful and even helpful. 
Now the Maumee walleye run unfortunately I have had some conflict. I even had a guy knock a large fish off my line. He just didn't want me around. I minced no words in telling him how I felt. Then again, I had another guy make an entire line of anglers move back so I wasn't wading up to my neck. And another who saved my butt when I misjudged the current speed and was able to pull me back out. 
It's easy to remember the negative experiences since we're programmed to do so (negativity bias). For me, when I reflect back on all the times I've been on the rivers, very, very few experiences have actually been negative.


----------

